
The Genetic Tool That Will Modify Humanity - Practicality
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-01/the-genetic-tool-that-will-modify-humanity
======
Practicality
The first question on my mind is: Can we use this to get the cell to make new
tools? Can we inject DNA to produce our nano-robots?

It seems to me living cells might already have everything we need if we can
figure out the right code.

------
alttab
I love how its named like its a mid-2000's start-up.

